# BMW First Aid Kit E39 parts supplier confirmation



## shaftdrive (Mar 10, 2005)

Now that we confirmed part numbers to add Euro E39 under-seat storage:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=91920&page=1&pp=25
*Does anyone have a good USA supplier for these parts below?*

*52-10-8-176-555 "BRACKET FIRST AID BOX"* 
(this is apparently just the metal bracket, not the plastic box)

*52-10-8-228-146 "FIRST AID KIT, GRAU"* 
(this is apparently just the plastic box, not the first aid kit pouch itself, AFAIK)

*51-24-8-119-274 "TORX-BOLT WITH WASHER, ISA M6x9"* 
(three per seat, plus a 6mm tap set to install)

WHY WE ASK FOR A SUPPLIER:
- BMW USA will apparently sell only the black metal bracket
- BMW USA apparently does not sell the colored plastic storage box 
- Eurobuyers & CutterMotors are both apparently off line


----------

